# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Shtypi i Tiranës mungon në Londër, përjashtim bën vetëm "shqip"

## [A-SHKODRANI]

Shtypi i Tiranes mungon, perjashtim ben vetem "shqip"

 Nje vit me pare nepermjet kompanise "World Express", qe merret me shperndarjen e shtypit nderkombetar, nje biznesmen shqiptar filloi te sillte per cdo jave revista dhe gazeta qe botohen ne Tirane. Megjithese me cmime pese here me te shtrenjta se ai real ne Shqiperi, ato shiteshin. Ky eshte nje tregues i qarte qe shqiptaret e Londres duan te lexojne ne shqip, megjithese faqja e trete e te perditshmes angleze "The sun" ( dielli) i ben ata qe cdo dite t'a blejne kete gazete apo te tjera te ketij lloji, ku fermrat nudo pushtojne faqet me ngjyra. Por, sjellja e shtypit shqiptar ne Londer nuk pati jetgjatesi, duke krijuar keshtu nje veshtiresi per emigrantet shqiptare, mundesine e leximit te gazetave ne gjuhen e tyre, siç kane mundesi shqiptaret ne Greqi, ku mberrin shtypi shqiptar. Nje media periodike e qe botohet ne Tirane, e cila vjen cdo muaj per shqiptaret e Londres, ashtu sikurse per shqiptaret ne disa vende te Europes perendimore, eshte revista "shqip". Prej gadi dy vjetesh e gjysme ajo eshte rregullisht ne pikat e shitjes se shtypit nderkombetar ne Britani. Alternativa e mungeses se shtypit nga Tirana mbetet televizioni dhe interneti. Ide te cilat mediat e Tiranes jane duke i shfrytezuar me shpejtesi: Sateliti dhe website-t vijne ne ndihme...


Revista "Shqip" nr.29
pjese nga art.i shkruar nga Muhamet Veliu per rubriken shqip-angli

----------

